# Bad sensor or just dust?



## kad0884 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a black spot appearing on my photos through my Nikon D60. It is in the same spot in all pictures. I'm nervous that it could be just dust (and I'll send it in to get cleaned) or a bad sensor.  Today, I was shooting in overcast light and it turned into a much blacker dot than it has been in the past which scared me into thinking it might be something more serious.  I've uploaded some photos where you can see the difference.  What does everyone think?

DSC_0560 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC_0557 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC_0558 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dust.

Clean it yourself (do it right - read up on it first) or take it somewhere.

Doing it yourself will be cheaper in the long run (it will need cleaning again - this is something you should learn how to do).


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes please read up on it first. Dont use a 30 second exposure and a Q tip. Didn't work out so well for a fellow forum member. Its really not to hard.


----------

